

Show HN: Indigenous Tweets: Connecting Minority Languages & Twitter - michaelschade
http://indigenoustweets.com/

======
michaelschade
I should note, this isn't my project, but my professor's (I've worked on other
projects with him). He's blogged about the background of the project here:

[http://indigenoustweets.blogspot.com/2011/03/welcomefailte.h...](http://indigenoustweets.blogspot.com/2011/03/welcomefailte.html)

and I've blogged independently about it on my site:

[http://mschade.me/indigenous-tweets-true-worldwide-
twitter-d...](http://mschade.me/indigenous-tweets-true-worldwide-twitter-disc)

I might be just a _tad_ biased, but I really do think this is a great project.
Twitter obviously wants to make discovery easier on their site (by suggesting
users, making it easy to search for friends), but they fall short when it
comes to helping members of language communities connect.

